# اسطوانة تعليم البرنامج الشهير Autodesk Structural Detailing ولاول مره بالعربي للمهندس / وجيه عباس



## wagih khalid (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*




اسطوانة تعليم البرنامج الشهير Autodesk Structural Detailing ولاول مره بالعربي للمهندس / وجيه عباس

**تمثيل منشا معدني واظهار الوصلات وكل عناصره وانشاء الله المره القادمه سيكون شرح منشا خرساني باذن الله ان وصلت الافاده وان عجبكم العرض*​*





*
*
هذا ملف البرنامج تورنت اصدار 2010 وشغال 100*100 وانا نزلت البرنامج منه
وباذن الله هنل شروحات لمنشا خرساني لان ده الاهم وعمل شوب دروينج له
وانا سعيد بهذه الردود فعلا بارك الله فيكم وف المنتدي المبارك...........

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?feip9luze0xndf6
*​


* الشرح

الدرس الاول
adding workframese
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/Q_9KGSb5/1-adding_workframes-VlHl_engwa.html
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv4Yl_0vG_Y&list=PLAD0AD2F2B58E2C1C&index=3&feature=plpp_video
*
الدرس الثاني
adding workframe Roof

*http://www.4shared.com/file/7OpI1-qE/2-adding_workframes-Roofs.html
or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89d4yVBaiwM&list=PLAD0AD2F2B58E2C1C&index=4&feature=plpp_video
*
الدرس الثالث
adding Profiles
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coygo4slJUI&list=PLAD0AD2F2B58E2C1C&index=6&feature=plpp_video
*

الدرس الرابع
Define Columns and Beams

*http://www.4shared.com/file/F_JsGan5/4_Define_Columns_Beams_engwagi.html
*or
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm2DOvYEwGA&list=PLAD0AD2F2B58E2C1C&index=2&feature=plpp_video
*
الدرس الخامس
Column base Connection

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlStpJR2iA4&list=PLAD0AD2F2B58E2C1C&index=1&feature=plpp_video
*
الدرس السادس
Column Beam Connection
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHVE5JV3prI&list=PLAD0AD2F2B58E2C1C&index=5&feature=plpp_video


* الدرس الثامن

adding bracing
اضافة النهايز
http://www.4shared.com/file/_zln-EPG...engwagi7_.html


الدرس التاسع

adding purlins
اضافة المدادات
http://www.4shared.com/file/NxOtdh7H...engwagi7_.html


الدرس العاشر

Generating Drawings
اخراج اللوحات
http://www.4shared.com/file/ci7MqOo1...s__engwag.html


* وانشاء الله هنزل بقية الشروح ان عجبكم الشرح وتم الرد ع الموضوع
ارجو من المشرفين التبيت في رابط الشروحات
*.................
*​


----------



## مهندس عامر (12 ديسمبر 2011)

عاش الايادي وبارك الله بيكم وبانتظار الاسطوانة الخرسانة


----------



## hos1989 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود رائع


----------



## king of rap (12 ديسمبر 2011)

يرجى وضع كل الروابط على الفورشير
شكرا لك


----------



## haytham baraka (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ايه الجمال دا يا ريس 
الله ينور يا م /وجيه


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياتي

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير
نرجو رفع الدروس على الميديا فير ولك الشكر


----------



## م-خالد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود رائع


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا, ونفعك بعلمك ,ونفع بك.*​


----------



## saalaam (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بصراحة مشاركة وموضوع أكثر من رائع....من زمان كنت أتمنى هذه المحاضرات 

ربنا يعطيك ألف عافية................تحياتي للهندسة


----------



## إسلام علي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

باااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## wagih khalid (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الدرس السابع
Inclined Beam Connection

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSab...text=C25080ADOEgsToPDskKwVsCxIIslu0hCPF9QYXkh

_*سيتم رفع الروابط ع الفورشيرد والميديافير باذن الله*_​


----------



## ahmed_8181 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس

بالله عليك الخرسااااااااااااااانة

لأن مش كل الناس بتشتغل ي الاستيل


----------



## almass (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع
ونحن في انتظار ما يخص المنشاءت الخرسانيه*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## Mo7medz (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ....انا كنت هموت علي اي حاجه تخص البرنامج علشان انا عندي مشروع ستيل ...ربنا يكرمك يا هندسه....و نرجو اتمام باقي الحلقات...:75::20::20:


----------



## باش.مهندس (13 ديسمبر 2011)

انا بدي البرنامج اذا ممكن وبدي كمان برنامج حساب الكميات من الاتوديسك اذا ممكن


----------



## نجانجا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل فى وقت اخر والتقيم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## wagih khalid (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*
اشكركم علي هذه الردود الكريمه
هذا ملف البرنامج تورنت اصدار 2010 وشغال 100*100 وانا نزلت البرنامج منه
وباذن الله هنل شروحات لمنشا خرساني لان ده الاهم وعمل شوب دروينج له
وانا سعيد بهذه الردود فعلا بارك الله فيكم وف المنتدي المبارك...........

*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?feip9luze0xndf6​


----------



## wagih khalid (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*
اشكركم علي هذه الردود الكريمه
هذا ملف البرنامج تورنت اصدار 2010 وشغال 100*100 وانا نزلت البرنامج منه
وباذن الله هنل شروحات لمنشا خرساني لان ده الاهم وعمل شوب دروينج له
وانا سعيد بهذه الردود فعلا بارك الله فيكم وف المنتدي المبارك...........

*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?feip9luze0xndf6​


----------



## wagih khalid (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*
اشكركم علي هذه الردود الكريمه
هذا ملف البرنامج تورنت اصدار 2010 وشغال 100*100 وانا نزلت البرنامج منه
وباذن الله هنل شروحات لمنشا خرساني لان ده الاهم وعمل شوب دروينج له
وانا سعيد بهذه الردود فعلا بارك الله فيكم وف المنتدي المبارك...........

*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?feip9luze0xndf6​


----------



## wagih khalid (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*
اشكركم علي هذه الردود الكريمه
هذا ملف البرنامج تورنت اصدار 2010 وشغال 100*100 وانا نزلت البرنامج منه
وباذن الله هنل شروحات لمنشا خرساني لان ده الاهم وعمل شوب دروينج له
وانا سعيد بهذه الردود فعلا بارك الله فيكم وف المنتدي المبارك...........

*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?feip9luze0xndf6​


----------



## king of rap (14 ديسمبر 2011)

wagih khalid قال:


> *
> اشكركم علي هذه الردود الكريمه
> هذا ملف البرنامج تورنت اصدار 2010 وشغال 100*100 وانا نزلت البرنامج منه
> وباذن الله هنل شروحات لمنشا خرساني لان ده الاهم وعمل شوب دروينج له
> ...



شكرا لك ياهندسة
وفي انتظار روابط الفورشير والميديافاير:3:


----------



## doha_4all (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## wagih khalid (14 ديسمبر 2011)

_*
الدرس الثامن

adding bracing*_
اضافة النهايز
http://www.4shared.com/file/_zln-EPG/8-adding_bracing__engwagi7_.html


*الدرس التاسع*

*adding purlins*
اضافة المدادات
http://www.4shared.com/file/NxOtdh7H/9-adding_Purlins__engwagi7_.html


*الدرس العاشر*

*Generating Drawings*
*اخراج اللوحات
*http://www.4shared.com/file/ci7MqOo1/10-Generating_Drawings__engwag.html

بفضل الله تم الانتهاء من تمثيل المنشا المعدني
وعلي نفس الموضوع سيتم شرح البرنامج لتوصيف منشات خرسانيه وعمل حصر الكميات لها واخراج تفاصيل العناصر كامله بهذا البرنامج الرائع........
ارجو من الساده المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع في صفحة الشروحات للاهميه.......
*تابع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

​


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## م/ نجم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار شرح المنشاءات الخرسانية​


----------



## اسامه ابراهيم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدص (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير
برجاء الخرسانة


----------



## انور الاستشاري (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## majdiotoom (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmed_shafie86 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وفي انتظار البقية


----------



## mrtaha (15 ديسمبر 2011)

_*جزاك الله خيرا, ونفعك بعلمك ,ونفع بك.*_


----------



## ahmed bolha (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
*فى انتظار المنشأ الخرسانى
*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

في انتظار المنشا الخرساني .... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شرق أ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك على منفعة الناس ويبارك فى علمك ولكن اخى لو نتحصل على فيديو للخرسانة بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود مدكور (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ياوجيه


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا من القلب


----------



## انور الاستشاري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

رربي يوفقك :: ممكن منشأ كونكريتي


----------



## doha_4all (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## حيدر ناصر (20 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## دلس (20 ديسمبر 2011)

merci bcp my freind شكرا جزيلا وب ارك الله فيك


----------



## sekou (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك, يا بشمهندس.
وياريت ما تحرمناش من ابداعك.


----------



## sekou (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك, يا بشمهندس.
وياريت ما تحرمناش من ابداعك.


----------



## taher.medany (20 ديسمبر 2011)

رجاء رفع الحلقة 3 و 5 و 6 على الفورشير 
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## Akmal (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر على الشرح الرائع للبرنامج الذى بحثت عن شرح له و لم اجد حتى وجدت هذا الشرح القيم


----------



## صديق قسم (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يكتبها في ميزان حسناتك. ااااااامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## taher.medany (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعة الحلقات 3 5 6 بالله عالبكم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## anass81 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المميز

سوف يتم تثبيته في مكتبة الشروحات الهندسية


----------



## wagih khalid (22 ديسمبر 2011)

_*
تابع اسطوانة تعليم Autocad Structural Detailing 2012 لمنشا خرساني للمهندس / وجيه عباس بالعربي

المنشا الم*__*عدني هنا
*_http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=302098

*الخرساني *_*هنا*_

_*




*_


*INTRODUCTION*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/tHYHgODY/Introduction_engwagi7_.html*
_*
الدرس الاول: توصيف الكمره*_

الحلقه الولي
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/d01PuX5f/_____engwagi7_.html*

الحلقه الثانيه
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/EsMPVIVC/_____engwagi7_.html*


الحلقه الثالثه
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/a4-5zZnN/_____engwagi7_.html*

الحلقه الرابعه
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/5hXcUdqS/_____engwagi7_.html*


_*الدرس الثاني: توصيف العمود
*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/gt_2aXYa/___engwagi7_.html*

_*
الدرس الثالث:عمل تعديلات(Modification) 
*_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/LoT4U9Am/Modification_engwagi7_.html*
_*

الدرس الرابع: توصيف القاعده المسلحه

*_الحلقه الاولي
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/qVtuwkAw/_____engwagi7_.html*


الحلقه الثانيه
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/AqGwNKQ6/_____engwagi7_.html*

_*الدرس الخامس: حصر الكميات الخاصه للحديد*_
(_*TAKE OFF)
*
_*http://www.4shared.com/rar/kdLS-bqq/Take_off__engwagi7_.html

*_ده ملف المشروع_http://www.4shared.com/rar/D3UHsoDv/My_Project_engwagi7_abbas_.html

*اتمني الافاده وياريت لو اي تعليق اونصيحه او شكوي تبلغوني عشان متتكررش
وااسف لو كان حجم الروابط كبير علي البعض ده اخر ما عندي والله
نسالكم الدعاء.........

*​


----------



## eng.m.afifi (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saalaam (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا..............وسأقوم إنشاء برفعها على موقع الميديا فاير ليسهل تحميلها ​ 
شكرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد مورو (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ..............بس لوسمحت ممكن ملف الpower point
*


----------



## saalaam (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*INTRODUCTION*
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?9aftvgw68m9114j

_*
الدرس الاول: توصيف الكمره*_

الحلقه الولي
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?806zv0i54d6j7h0

http://www.mediafire.com/?0qxikzvhn4jxc6q

الحلقه الثانيه
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?hthl3n98nzz8j46


الحلقه الثالثه
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?3qrk0ziqwlm0qbj

الحلقه الرابعه
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?fmqii9gzu1pivdt


_*الدرس الثاني: توصيف العمود
*_​_*
*__*http://www.mediafire.com/?m81q59rzubuhyt8*_​_*
الدرس الثالث:عمل تعديلات(Modification) 
​
*__*http://www.mediafire.com/?vm6ucbz37d7dw5b*_​_*
الدرس الرابع: توصيف القاعده المسلحه

​*​_الحلقه الاولي
http://www.mediafire.com/?u7kvtur8hvcufxa

الحلقه الثانيه
​
http://www.mediafire.com/?itd9uyfsuj9diga

_*الدرس الخامس: حصر الكميات الخاصه للحديد*_
(_*TAKE OFF)
*http://www.mediafire.com/?x5yixzst9w9w55w
__ده ملف المشروع_

http://www.mediafire.com/?6ay9zss9kw8aycn
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## HELMYHEGZ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك يا مهندس وجيه


----------



## م.إسلام (23 ديسمبر 2011)

عظمه على عظمه على عظمه على عظمه , بس عوزين رابط للبرنامج و الكراك


----------



## wagih khalid (23 ديسمبر 2011)

saalaam قال:


> *INTRODUCTION*
> ​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9aftvgw68m9114j
> 
> ...



*بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس Saalaam*​


----------



## wagih khalid (23 ديسمبر 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> عظمه على عظمه على عظمه على عظمه , بس عوزين رابط للبرنامج و الكراك



*شكرا ع الردود الجامده دي
رابط البرنامج موجود ف اول صفحه تورنت بالكراك*​


----------



## م.إسلام (23 ديسمبر 2011)

wagih khalid قال:


> *شكرا ع الردود الجامده دي
> رابط البرنامج موجود ف اول صفحه تورنت بالكراك*​



ما بلاش موضوع التورنت ده , ممكن روابط مباشره ؟؟ و اشكرك بعمق على مجهودك


----------



## wagih khalid (23 ديسمبر 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> ما بلاش موضوع التورنت ده , ممكن روابط مباشره ؟؟ و اشكرك بعمق على مجهودك




_*هههههههه
التورنت افضل علي فكره يا هندسه,,,,, الروابط المباشره ممكن البرنامج مايشتغلش ف الاخر*_​


----------



## mostafa sliem (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## احمدعمارة (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك


----------



## ahmed hagzy (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عندى برنامج اوتوكاد 2011 ينفع يشتغل و لا لازم اوتوكاد 2010


----------



## wagih khalid (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ahmed hagzy قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عندى برنامج اوتوكاد 2011 ينفع يشتغل و لا لازم اوتوكاد 2010




احنا غالين 2012 اصلا يا هندسه والنسخه 2012
ولا انت تقصد ايه
​


----------



## saalaam (26 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام............أخي خالد عندي مشكلة في النوتاشن......والأسهم حجمها كبير لحد أنها تغطي الرسومات والتسليح في الرسمة...........فيا ريت لو أجد عندكم طريقة لضبط الحجم والمقاس للخطوط والأسهم ​


----------



## Genral.Huncky (27 ديسمبر 2011)

يا هندسة هو انت بتستخدم برنامج اية لتسجيل الشروحات ؟
انا افكر فى شرح الجزء الثالث من البرنامج form work لكن لا اعرف طريقة عمل الشرح الفيديو


----------



## wagih khalid (27 ديسمبر 2011)

Genral.Huncky قال:


> يا هندسة هو انت بتستخدم برنامج اية لتسجيل الشروحات ؟
> انا افكر فى شرح الجزء الثالث من البرنامج form work لكن لا اعرف طريقة عمل الشرح الفيديو


_*بارك الله فيك 
يعتبر برنامج Camtasia Studio افضل برنامج تصوير للشاشه وبه امكانيات كتيره هتساعدك وده اللي انا بستخدمه وفي انتظار الشرح
م/وجيه عباس
*_​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير
نريد منشاء خرساني ان امكن بارك الله فيك ..............


----------



## wagih khalid (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ابوغيثالشمري قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير
> نريد منشاء خرساني ان امكن بارك الله فيك ..............





_*علي هذا الرابط وارجو التقييم من المهندسين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303556*_​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ارجو الاستمرار


----------



## taher.medany (1 يناير 2012)

موضوع يستحق التثبيت مشكووووووور


----------



## ahmed hagzy (1 يناير 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> احنا غالين 2012 اصلا يا هندسه والنسخه 2012
> ولا انت تقصد ايه
> ​


السلام عليكم انا قصدى انا عندى برنامج اوتوكاد 2011 ينفع اسطب البرنامج الخاص structure details على اوتوكاد 2011 ولا لازم اسطب اوتوكاد 2010 عشان يبقى متطابق مع البرنامج 2010 

ولا هما برنامجين منفصلين عن بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed hagzy (1 يناير 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> احنا غالين 2012 اصلا يا هندسه والنسخه 2012
> ولا انت تقصد ايه
> ​



السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس انا بسئل هو البرنامج لى علاقه بالاوتوكاد العادى ولا برنامج منفصل 
بمعنى انا مسطب على الجهاز اوتوكاد 2011 هل لما احمل البرنامج بتاع structural details 2010 
هيبقى منفصل لحاله ولا هيخش على الاوتوكاد اللى عندى اكنه plugins مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## wagih khalid (1 يناير 2012)

ahmed hagzy قال:


> السلام عليكم انا قصدى انا عندى برنامج اوتوكاد 2011 ينفع اسطب البرنامج الخاص structure details على اوتوكاد 2011 ولا لازم اسطب اوتوكاد 2010 عشان يبقى متطابق مع البرنامج 2010
> 
> ولا هما برنامجين منفصلين عن بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ينفع طبعا
بص يا هندسه لو انا مثلا هنزل Autocad structural detailing 2012 وعندي اوتوكاد عادي 2010 هو اوتوماتيك هينزل اوتوكاد 2012 عادي بس مصغر مش بكل الاوبشن طبعا, فلازم النسخه الخاصه بالاوتوكاد العادي تكوم موازيه لنفس النسخه الخاصه Detailing او احدث وفي الحاله الخاصه بيك انت ينفع الاوتوكاد العادي يكون احدث من الDetailing
بالتوفيق*,,,,,,​


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (2 يناير 2012)

مشكلة عندى فى Autocad Structural Detailing 2012 تظهر هذه الرسالة عند فتح البرنامج ولا اعلم ما هو سبب المشكلة


----------



## طارق كمال سيد (2 يناير 2012)

​*مشكلة عندى فى Autocad Structural Detailing 2012 تظهر هذه الرسالة عند فتح البرنامج ولا اعلم ما هو سبب المشكلة

رابط الصورة http://www.mediafire.com/i/?z487m3zskcd5gza
*


----------



## eng md (3 يناير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك ياهندسة والله لينا الشرف انك من الزقازيق انا بردوا في هندسة الزقازيق مدني بس لسه في ثالثة والله اتبسطت جدا لما شوفت الشرح انا الحمد لله اعرف برامج كتير وكنت عاوز اعمل شروحات بس الوقت زي ما انت عارف ربنا يعينك بقي وارجو انك تعمل شرح لبرنامج tekla بس يكون علي مشروع كامل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wagih khalid (3 يناير 2012)

eng md قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ياهندسة والله لينا الشرف انك من الزقازيق انا بردوا في هندسة الزقازيق مدني بس لسه في ثالثة والله اتبسطت جدا لما شوفت الشرح انا الحمد لله اعرف برامج كتير وكنت عاوز اعمل شروحات بس الوقت زي ما انت عارف ربنا يعينك بقي وارجو انك تعمل شرح لبرنامج tekla بس يكون علي مشروع كامل وجزاك الله خيرا




_*ربنا يبارك فيك يا هندسه,,, 
الشرف ليا انا طبعا*_

*اوعدك هحاول مع ال Tekla 
بس انت عارف الوقت*​


----------



## rania20682 (5 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم توضيح كيفيه انزال البرنامج وتسطيبه على الجهاز لانى معرفتش اشغله 
ارجو الرد ضرورى لانى محتاجه البرنامج ده جدااا


----------



## wagih khalid (5 يناير 2012)

rania20682 قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو منكم توضيح كيفيه انزال البرنامج وتسطيبه على الجهاز لانى معرفتش اشغله
> ارجو الرد ضرورى لانى محتاجه البرنامج ده جدااا





*ده ملف البرنامج تورنت*
*تنزليه ببرنامج تورنت*

_*http://www.mediafire.com/?9zv1djrfadsjeca*_


*ده شرح تسطيب البرنامج بالصور
**http://www.mediafire.com/?l6n1q5n3q2aqk6a
**

لازم وانتي بتعملي activation بالكراك لازم تشيلي كابل النت 
عشان هيعرف انها نسخه copy ومش هيكمل تفعيل
*​


----------



## taher.medany (16 يناير 2012)

الموضوع دة كان فية البرنامج بروابط مباشرة انا نزلت منة البرنامج + اتوكاد 2012 ومهاة الباتش والسريال هوا انا تعبت الصراحة لغاية معرفت اسطبة بس بصراحة شغال معايا 100 100 ياريت حضرتك ترفقة مع الموضع بتاعك عشان النتاس اللي مالهاش في التورنيت (ملحوظة المساحة كبيرة شوية)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=258263


----------



## taher.medany (16 يناير 2012)

بصراحة انا من اشد المعجبين بهذا الشرح وبجد المفروض يتم تثبيت الموضوع نظرا لعدم وجود اسطوانات تعليمية اخرى عن هذا البرنامج ولمجهودك الرائع والواضح وشكرا


----------



## wagih khalid (17 يناير 2012)

totoooooo9 قال:


> بصراحة انا من اشد المعجبين بهذا الشرح وبجد المفروض يتم تثبيت الموضوع نظرا لعدم وجود اسطوانات تعليمية اخرى عن هذا البرنامج ولمجهودك الرائع والواضح وشكرا




_*بارك الله فيك وع الرد المحفز وباذن الله اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع*_​


----------



## rotoalma (25 يناير 2012)

يا جماعة عندى مشكلة بس يا ريت حد يساعدنى فيها ... انا عندى على الجهاز اصلا اوتوكاد 2010 وانا نزلت asd 2012 ولما جيت اسطبه فى اخر الست اب بيطلعلى رسالة يقولى insert autocad disc1 ممكن حد يقولى معناه ايه الكلام دا ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ وشكرااا


----------



## wagih khalid (26 يناير 2012)

rotoalma قال:


> يا جماعة عندى مشكلة بس يا ريت حد يساعدنى فيها ... انا عندى على الجهاز اصلا اوتوكاد 2010 وانا نزلت asd 2012 ولما جيت اسطبه فى اخر الست اب بيطلعلى رسالة يقولى insert autocad disc1 ممكن حد يقولى معناه ايه الكلام دا ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ وشكرااا


_*مرحبا بك يا هندسه 
انا شرحت ده قبل كده 
قلنا لازم يكون عنك اوتوكاد العادي 2012 او لو مش عندك يبقي لازم تشيل تسطيب اوتوكاد 2010 من علي جهازك او اي نسخه قبل 2012 قبل ما تسطب asd 2012 لانه بينزل معاه نسخة اوتوكاد عادي 2012 مصغره ,ف ما ينفعش يلاقي الاوتوكاد العادي متسطب اصلا اذا كانت النسخه قبل 2012 ....

ياريت الرد يكون مفهوم 
بارك الله فيك..*_​


----------



## akouti_angham (27 يناير 2012)

مهندس وجيه انا عندي مشكلة فى الابعاد خالص فى نسخة structral detailing وهى ان الابعاد بيتجي كبيره خالص ومش عارف اظبطها بجد وحاولت وعملت نماذج ابعاد جديدة وشغلتها فى الوضع الحالى مش عارف لية بردو يااريت لو حضرتك تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده عشان عندى والله شوب ردونج وعايز اعملها


----------



## rotoalma (27 يناير 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> _*مرحبا بك يا هندسه
> انا شرحت ده قبل كده
> قلنا لازم يكون عنك اوتوكاد العادي 2012 او لو مش عندك يبقي لازم تشيل تسطيب اوتوكاد 2010 من علي جهازك او اي نسخه قبل 2012 قبل ما تسطب asd 2012 لانه بينزل معاه نسخة اوتوكاد عادي 2012 مصغره ,ف ما ينفعش يلاقي الاوتوكاد العادي متسطب اصلا اذا كانت النسخه قبل 2012 ....
> 
> ...



شكرا يا بشمهندس وجيه على ردك السريع واحب بس اوضحلك انى فعلا مسحت اوتوكاد 2010 فى محاولة ست اب تانية وبردو نفس المشكلة الظاهر ان فى مشكلة من اوتوديسك للنسخ 64 بت .... اشكرك مرة تانية .


----------



## rotoalma (27 يناير 2012)

wagih khalid قال:


> _*مرحبا بك يا هندسه
> انا شرحت ده قبل كده
> قلنا لازم يكون عنك اوتوكاد العادي 2012 او لو مش عندك يبقي لازم تشيل تسطيب اوتوكاد 2010 من علي جهازك او اي نسخه قبل 2012 قبل ما تسطب asd 2012 لانه بينزل معاه نسخة اوتوكاد عادي 2012 مصغره ,ف ما ينفعش يلاقي الاوتوكاد العادي متسطب اصلا اذا كانت النسخه قبل 2012 ....
> 
> ...


بعد اذن المهندس وجيه ... الحمد لله توصلت لحل للمشكلة أحب اشارك الناس بيه خصوصا اللى شغالين على نسخ الويندوز 64 bit .
بكل بساطة يا جماعة الحل فى الرسالة اللى بتظهر لأى منتج 2012 من شركة اوتوديسك لنسخ الويندوز فى حالتى انا ال 64 bit ... أن معظم البرامج بتنزل iso ... بنروح احنا مشغلينها باى برنامج اسطوانة وهمية زى power iso - deamon tool ... وللاسف هنا تكمن المشكلة ... لتسطيب أى منتج لا نستعمل هذه البرامج ولكن نتعامل مع اسطوانة ال iso الخاصة بالبرنامج انها ملف مضغوط ونعمله extract ... ونجمع ما هو ناتج من فك للاسطوانة فى فولدر ونعمل set up عادى جدا من ايقونة set up.exe .
انا عانيت على ما لقيت حل للقصة دى وعموما حبيت اقوله للافادة ... وشكرا .


----------



## wagih khalid (27 يناير 2012)

rotoalma قال:


> بعد اذن المهندس وجيه ... الحمد لله توصلت لحل للمشكلة أحب اشارك الناس بيه خصوصا اللى شغالين على نسخ الويندوز 64 bit .
> بكل بساطة يا جماعة الحل فى الرسالة اللى بتظهر لأى منتج 2012 من شركة اوتوديسك لنسخ الويندوز فى حالتى انا ال 64 bit ... أن معظم البرامج بتنزل iso ... بنروح احنا مشغلينها باى برنامج اسطوانة وهمية زى power iso - deamon tool ... وللاسف هنا تكمن المشكلة ... لتسطيب أى منتج لا نستعمل هذه البرامج ولكن نتعامل مع اسطوانة ال iso الخاصة بالبرنامج انها ملف مضغوط ونعمله extract ... ونجمع ما هو ناتج من فك للاسطوانة فى فولدر ونعمل set up عادى جدا من ايقونة set up.exe .
> انا عانيت على ما لقيت حل للقصة دى وعموما حبيت اقوله للافادة ... وشكرا .




_*
فعلا يا هندسه ده اللي انا عملته بالظبط مش هيشتغل الا لو عملنا extract لل iso cd فعلا 
ده اللي كنت عايز اقوله فعلا بس مجتش ف باللي ساعتها 
هو ده بالظبط الحل 
بارك الله فيك,,, *_
​


----------



## ياقوت على (2 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## civil mo7amed (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيكم ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبدالسلام محفدي (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
نرجوا رفع الروابط على الميديا فاير


----------



## nadeer essam (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووور بس عاوز انزل البرنامج ل 32 بت ممكن لينك ليه ؟؟


----------



## hamada_top1 (29 فبراير 2012)

ارجوتكمله الشرح يا حبيب قلبي


----------



## apo_younis (28 مارس 2012)

*هناك مشكلة بتقابلنى فى تسطيب البرنامج على ويندوز 8

فهل البرنامج غير متوافق مع هذا الإصدار من مايكروسوفت؟؟
ارجوا الإفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الكبير*


----------



## elmohndes_mohmed (29 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم المهندس وجية وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك انا كان ليا طلب اننا ازاي استخدم البرنامج الجميل دة في تفريد حديد اللبشة والبلاطات الخرسانية بمختلف انواعها ولكم مني اجمل واحلي تحية يا هندسة وجعلت لك في كل معلومة تنفع بها الناس قصرا في الجنة*​​


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا, ونفعك بعلمك ,ونفع بك.


----------



## blackhorse0 (10 أبريل 2012)

أولا جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله بس كانت عندي مشكلة إني كل ماأعمل الوحدات metric تظهر عندي الابعاد كبيرة جدا وكمان مبيظهرش رمز الفاي على الابعاد فـيارت حضرتك تقولي إزاي اظبط الموضوع ده وشكرا مرة ثانية بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafaeid (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## م/ لؤي (13 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wagih khalid (6 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه الردود الطيبه


----------



## ahmed ehab (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس وجيه على هذه الدروس القيمة وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 
بالنسبة لتسطيب البرنامج اصدار 2012 على اوتوكاد 2010 بالفعل غير ممكن ولكن ممكن ينزل على اوتزكاد 2011 
لانى سطبAutocad Structural Detailing 2013 على اوتوكاد 2011 
واشتغل كامل بدون اى مشاكل 
والنسخة 2013 موجودة فى موقع 1civil.com وهتتلاقوا كمان اوتوكاد 2013 والبرنامجين 64 بت و 32 بت موجودين 
وشكرا


----------



## eng1989 (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## wagih khalid (10 مايو 2012)

ahmed ehab قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس وجيه على هذه الدروس القيمة وجزاك الله عنا خيرا
> بالنسبة لتسطيب البرنامج اصدار 2012 على اوتوكاد 2010 بالفعل غير ممكن ولكن ممكن ينزل على اوتزكاد 2011
> لانى سطبAutocad Structural Detailing 2013 على اوتوكاد 2011
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس / احمد*​


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (14 مايو 2012)

Thank you very much,,,


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (14 مايو 2012)

Thank you very much,,,


----------



## ahmed ehab (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس وجيه 
وجعل الله تلك الدروس القيمة فى ميزاان حسناتك بإذنه تعالى 
ولكن لدى مشكلة غريبة أرجو أن أجد الحل لها عندك 
لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج اصدار 2013 - 32 بت 
وقمت بتنصيبه وتفعيله بكل سلاسة ولكن فى شاشة الرسم لا تظهر الـ Cross hair 
وراجعت الالوان للخلفية وللكروس هير من الاوبشنس ولا توجد بهما اى مشكلة 
ولا اعرف سر هذه المشكلة الغريبة 
ارجو ان اجد الحل لديك او لدى احد من الزملاء الافاضل 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس اكنيوير (17 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك واتمنى مواصلتك في المزيد من الشروحات لهذا البرنامج لاني عندي ورشة تصنيع خاصة بجميع المنشاءات المعدنية


----------



## عادل المعكوف (24 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود المقدم (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ismiel (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## Gramon (6 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you very much 
gazak allah kol 5eer


----------



## amrcivil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود رائع​​


----------



## ThatGuy (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركلك يا بشمهندس


----------



## wagih khalid (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*
جزاكم الله خيرا.......
*​


----------



## zine eddine (7 نوفمبر 2012)

نرجو رفع الدروس على الميديا فير:16:
شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم 71 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا كثير بش مهندس وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي لك على المجهود المتميز


----------



## احمد غنيم (16 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم هذا رابط الدورة كاملة على اليوتيوب
AutoCad Structural Detailing(Steel Project) - YouTube


----------



## م . الاء عطيه (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود جعفرى (22 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون


----------



## liza yousif (24 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
مشكور يا مهندس وجيه ولكن لم اجد الرابط الذي احمل منه الاسطوانة واعاني نفس معاناة الزميل فابعاد مقاطع الحديد تظهر كبيرة جداً عنما اسقطها على المحاور المعمولة بالاتوكاد


----------



## liza yousif (24 يوليو 2013)

السوال الاخر كيف اتمكن من تحديد ارتفاع العمود الحديدي علماً بان تعلمي عليه ذاتي


----------

